
Show HN: Gyro, a new cloud automation tool - jcollins
https://gyro.dev/
======
jcollins
Hi, I'm a member of the team that built Gyro.

Gyro, a command-line cloud automation and management tool, started as internal
tool over 5 years ago. We had a vision of building one tool that would pull
together several different tools (Chef, Service Discovery, Authentication,
Deployments, etc) into a single interface that would greatly simplify the day
to day management of our systems. This goal was very successful in
transitioning to a DevOps model. Our developers are able to make configuration
changes, do their own deployments, and build there own test environments
without help from the operations team. And most importantly they've embraced
this model because it gave them the power to make changes without waiting for
an operations team and in turn it helped the operations team by reducing their
work.

We decided to clean up the code and open source it. The result is Gyro
(getgyro.io).

What makes this different than what exists?

\- Designed with logic (for loops, if conditions, etc) from the beginning
([https://gyro.dev/guides/language/control-
structures.html](https://gyro.dev/guides/language/control-structures.html))

\- Workflows provide the ability to stage complex changes and rollback
([https://gyro.dev/guides/workflows/](https://gyro.dev/guides/workflows/))

\- Extensions allow for tight integrations with other operations tooling
([https://gyro.dev/extending/](https://gyro.dev/extending/))

For some screenshots of Gyro see ([https://getgyro.io/introducing-
gyro](https://getgyro.io/introducing-gyro)), source is available one Github
([https://github.com/perfectsense/gyro](https://github.com/perfectsense/gyro))

We're really excited to open source Gyro and see how people extend it!

